

Show HN: I made my own free Javascript blogging engine over the weekend - ddod
http://blahsay.com/

======
tannerbrockwell
Interesting. I like the clean styling. Needs a repo. Timing is interesting as
Ghost just shipped and that is node.js.

~~~
ddod
Just put it up on GitHub:
[https://github.com/benwasser/blahsay](https://github.com/benwasser/blahsay)

Timing isn't too interesting as I doubt what I could build in 2 days could
really compete with the year-long development of Ghost. This was just
something I wanted to use, so I built it.

------
k__
lol, I wrote something like this, too.

This jekyll/octopress "compile your blog every time you post" crap didn't get
me...

